# Gonçalo Lourenço



## ralf (1 Aprile 2015)

Gonçalo Lourenço 



Data di nascita: 03/02/1998
Nazionalità: Portogallo
Squadra attuale: U. Leiria
Piede: Destro
Posizione: Attaccante(Esterno Sinistro)/Centravanti
Altezza e Peso: 177cm X 66 Kg

Lourenço è considerato uno dei maggiori prospetti del calcio portoghese, ha già messo a segno 12 reti nell’Under 17 del Leiria. Attaccante esterno dotato di tecnica e velocità.Su di lui pare ci siamo noi,Manchester United,City e Liverpool


----------



## ralf (1 Aprile 2015)




----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2015)

E' in prova alla Roma che deciderà se tesserarlo o meno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2015)

sembra avere qualià buone soprattutto sotto l'aspetto fisico, tecnicamente il nostro mastour può dargli lezioni


----------

